
Shell Scripting in Scala [video] - based2
https://vimeo.com/148552858
======
rdancer
First reason they list to use Ammonite over POSIX shell: "You can never
remember the syntax to write an if-statement in Bash"[1]. Kids these days :-)

Also, `pwd` is a built-in command in bash(1)[2], not a subprocess. The whole
page brims with misunderstanding.

If you don't understand the tools you're aiming to replace, you're bound to
fail.

[1] [http://lihaoyi.github.io/Ammonite/#Ammonite-
Shell](http://lihaoyi.github.io/Ammonite/#Ammonite-Shell) [2]
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/builtins](http://linux.die.net/man/1/builtins)

------
based2
[http://lihaoyi.github.io/Ammonite/](http://lihaoyi.github.io/Ammonite/)

Old linked subject:
[https://github.com/tools4j/unix4j](https://github.com/tools4j/unix4j)

------
meowface
This is pretty awesome. The REPL in particular looks like a nice improvement,
even if you aren't interested in shell scripting.

I don't think I would replace my regular interactive bash or zsh with this,
though, due to some of the extra verbosity. `cd!` instead of cd, `'file`
instead of `file`. It also doesn't seem to have support for globbing.

It definitely looks much better than writing a multiline bash or zsh script,
though.

